# learning curve



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Finally have a chance to talk about last weekends maiden
camp out. 
Not sure where others hike. But my son and I took Sully
and went 2 miles cross country. Brush, deadfall logs, bog,
rock slides. Over hill and dale. A hard 2 miles. Going was slow.
Took about 3 hours.
And I soon realized that even though I walk the goats daily.
We are both fat and out of shape. ((((((huff,puff,pant)))))

Sully packed 28lbs. Brandon 30 and I a mire 10.
Brandon did say that this was the lightest pack he has ever done.

I know some say that you do not need to put the
packs on when they are young for training. But after
this trip I realized that Sully did not know how wide a pack
is. He just plowed through. With no regards to being stuck
or pack damage. Did not seem to catch on really fast.
So when in a fairly dense brushy area. I would lead/guide him.
I was thinking that some light weight bulky packs when younger 
may of taught him to watch his width.

One other thing that has been mentioned in this forum is
putting the goats in a tent. We tried this out. 
1st: Goats think screen windows are doors. LOL
2nd: Sully did not know or care that our tent was not his tent.

All in all. I had a nice time. Brandon caught lots of fish.
And I look forward to going again.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

My most experienced goats get snagged just for fun. Mikey is notorious for getting caught, tangled, twisted. He has shredded more cheap bags than I care to count. Maybe I don't know any better and just expect it from them.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

When I was teaching the horses to pack.
(On lead of course) I would tap the tree 
we were moving around. The horse would then
look at the tree. And seemed to get the connection
that when I tapped the tree the pack would drag that
tree. so they seemed to learn how to avoid the
dragging. 

Are goats different?


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I had a pack horse that hit every tree unless i taped it. he never learned to judge the distance. thinking back on it i wonder if he had a depth proscription problem. he was a great horse and i was very sad when i sold him.


----------

